# Future Top Modern Arnis People?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2009)

There was a lot of talk over the past years of who the top players are, the answers vary depending on alot of things.

My question isn't who are the top people now, but who do you see now who look to be stepping forward in the future?


----------



## DragonMind (Oct 19, 2009)

Tom Corsin, one of Dan Anderson's top guys. Big guy who moves very well, very smooth technique. Been on the inside of Prof Anderson's research for the last several years and stands poised to continue the analytical methods of the Professor.


----------

